# Ecran de veille



## Mac_95 (18 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour à tous, j'ai un power mac G5 et je voudrais savoir s'il existait un écran de veille qui simule un feu de cheminée. :mouais:
J'ai déjà chercher sur Google et j'ai trouvé plusieurs résultats mais les liens ne marchaient pas.

Si quelqu'un peut me trouver ça, je le remercie d'avance. 


Oh, la belle question &#8230; Pour le forum "Customisation" !


----------



## Macadamia (15 Novembre 2008)

salut!
moi je cherche souvent sur macfreeware, t'as plein de logiciels sympa et gratuits!!!!! tu regardes dans rechercher,écrant de veille, et là, tu en a plein! fenetres volantes,flocons de neige et pleins d'autres!! peux ètre que tu trouveras ton bonheur!!


----------



## pascalformac (15 Novembre 2008)

plus de choix  avec wallpaper  fireplace


----------



## Macadamia (16 Novembre 2008)

c'est pas que des fonds d'écrant?!


----------



## pascalformac (16 Novembre 2008)

oops 
screensaver bien sur


----------



## Macadamia (17 Novembre 2008)

sinon il existe un magnifique éco d'écran sur macfreeware qui s'appelle holding pattern coach class . avec des vues très réalistes.


----------

